# General > General >  New Wick High School, Primary Schools, Community Facilities

## Dman

Does anyone know what's happening about the new high school in wick, is it still going ahead or has it been put on hold or something

----------


## Bill Fernie

Here is the latest newsletter on the project confirming build to start in Autumn next year with completion by summer 2015.
3 new schools will proceed along with new community facilities  - swimming pool and library.   Many other features will be included one of the major ones being a cover street joining the high school, primary school and the community facilities.  This will take account of the weather we get n the north of Scotland.  Wick is likely to be  one of very few towns with all new schools in Scotland.

The Wick Project
The Wick Project includes the Wick Campus
(incorporating the ‘South of the River’ Primary
School, High School and East Caithness
Community Facilities) on the Wick
High/Pulteneytown Primary School site, and the
new ‘North of the River’ Primary School to be built
on the current North Primary School site.
This Newsletter brings everybody up to date with
progress on the whole project in Wick.


The Wick Campus
As part of the requirements of Scottish Government
funding, the Council is working in partnership with
Hub North Scotland Ltd (the Hub -
www.hubnorthscotland.co.uk) to complete the
remaining design and construction of the new
facilities. This process also involves the Scottish
Futures Trust www.scottishfuturestrust.org.uk acting
on the Scottish Government’s behalf. More
information on these organisations can be found by
clicking on the links.
hub North Scotland – local involvement
hub North Scotland are delighted to be partnering
Highland Council in this exciting new Schools
Projects.


In this respect, members of the hub North Team
plan to visit Wick on the 12th and 13th November to
meet with local members of the Supply Chain and
the Local Community. We will provide times and
location prior to our visit but meantime if you would
like further information please contact Jill Adie on
07875388898 or by email
jill.adie@hubnorthscotland.onmicrosoft.com


The Hub/Council Process
The Council and the Hub have a process to follow.
Detailed below is this process, with an approximate
timeline:
New Project Request (NPR) – submitted by
Council to Hub on 2 July 2012
NPR response – Hub accepted NPR in Aug 2012
Stage 1 – Hub have to respond to Council
accepting that the project can be delivered within
Affordability Caps set by the Council. This is
expected in October. The Scottish Futures Trust
(SFT) and then the Council have to assess, and
then decide on moving to the next Stage.
(continued in next column)


Stage 2 – Hub then develop the design, and
negotiate a detailed contract with the Council.
Formal submission of this Stage from Hub is
expected midsummer 2013. Again both the SFT
and the Council have to assess the proposal, and
agree to sign the contract. This period may take up
to 3 months.


Construction – begins in Autumn 2013, with
schools scheduled to become operational in August
2015.


The above at this stage involves only the High
School and Community facilities within the Campus.
The new ‘South of the River’ Primary
part of the Campus will follow the same process,
and will have ‘caught up’ as far as time is
concerned with negotiations and contract sign by
midsummer, so that the whole campus build starts
at the same time.


Stakeholder Group
This is currently being reformed to include the
Primary School Stakeholders. A meeting has not
yet been arranged – principally because there has
been no real development of the plans for the
campus in recent weeks.


In particular, the floor plans for the High School
and Community Facilities have not changed since
issued in Newsletter No. 1.


Wick Campus – Primary School
The Brief has been agreed, with the
accommodation as follows:
 13 Classrooms, each with built in store and
cloakroom
 Expressive Arts room and store
 Break out Space
 2 Nursery Rooms, with kitchen, cloakrooms,
toilets and storage
 2 Learning Support Rooms
 Enhanced Provision Area for children with
specific needs
 Games Hall – 2 badminton Court size, with
changing and stores
 Offices – Administration, Head Teacher and
Depute, Staff Work Base (continued on next
page)

More information can be found on the Wick High School web site at http://www.wickhighschool.org/index....-school-build5

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Will the new high school have a leaky roof to remind us of the old one? I hope so.  :: 

Seriously though, well done Bill for getting this fantastic new development for the town. It's a great achievement. Ok, it will be when it's finally finished.  ::

----------


## Dman

Thankyou Bill appreciate the info

----------


## Bill Fernie

A report to The Adult and Children's Services Committee of Highland Council on Wednesday 7th Novermber 2012 will show progress is being maintained to deliver the new schools.

5.0 SUSTAINABLE SCHOOL ESTATE REVIEW (SSER)
5.1 Wick - the Stage 1 submission from Hub North Scotland Limited (Hubco) is currently being considered by officials. The Stage 1 submission provides the indicative project costs required to meet the Highland Council design requirements. It is proposed that an update report is brought to the Finance, Housing & Resources Committee on the 28th November. The accommodation schedule for the new Primary School south of the River Wick has been agreed with stakeholders and the New Project Request document (containing details of the project specification and related Affordability Caps will be brought to this Committee in January 2013.) The education brief and accommodation schedule for the new Primary School north of the River Wick is currently being progressed in consultation with local stakeholders and should be completed by the end of the calendar year. At this stage all 3 new schools and the new community facilities remain on track to open in August 2015.

The full papers for the committee can be found at
http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...-07-acs-ag.htm

----------


## Camra

Whats the status with the project. I seem to remember planning permission submittal proposed for Feb / March. I cant find anything on HUBCO's website nor current plans on Wick High School or Highland Councils websites. I cant believe how quiet this project seems to be in the public domain.  £50millon being spent and barely a squeek ?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Its still moving forward with lots of talk talk going on between HC HUBCO etc. I was under the impression that it would be quiet around now however once everything's agreed and they make a start late summer of this year the project would then move forward very quickly.

http://www.wickhighschool.org/index....pdf&Itemid=201

----------


## Camra

Thanks for the link AIB.

I understand the designs are now at issue B and i'm darned if i can find them on any website. Seems a bit odd cos they should be sifficient for submittal for planning permission shortly. I understand that when projects claim to come in on time and cost, the original design scope / quality is often compromised.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Minutes from the Stakeholder Group 22 November 2012

Date & time: 22 November 2012
Venue: Wick High School
Contract title: Wick High School
Contract No: 3511443A/NMW
Purpose: Community Liaison Group Meeting
Attendees:
Cllr Neil Macdonald - The Highland Council 	
Catherine Patterson - CVG
Robbie Macdonald - HLH Wick Library
Roslyn Bruce - Milton Residents Association
George Harper - High School Parent
Bill Bruce - Caithness Kayake Club
Lilian Wark - Pulteneytown Academy
Sindy Rudhall - Pulteneytown Academy Parent Council & Wick High Parent Council
Eric Baijal - South School Primary Parent Council
Pat Bowers - South School
Anne Macbeath - Wick High
Sheona Henderson - Wick High
Elena Koponen-Baikie - Pulteneytown Academy
Allan Farquhar - Community Liaison
Ken Allan - The Highland Council
Tom McIntyre - Rector, WHS
Cllr Bill Fernie - The Highland Council
Ron Mackenzie - The Highland Council 	
Keith Moncur - High Life Highland 	
Brenda Jones - Parsons Brinckerhoff 	
Tom Logan - The Highland Council
Alex Dickson - The Highland Council
 1.0
Project Update 	
Ron Mackenzie gave an update on the project. 	
The Council issued a New Project Request to the Northern Hub in July.  This set the following affordability caps: 	
£26.8m capital 	
£550k maintenance costs per annum 	
Since then, HubCo has been reviewing the design prepared by the Council and has held discussions with the Council team. 	
The following aspects of the design are ‘immoveable’. 	
-     separation of community facilities from school
-     separate access for Primary School
 HubCo is due to submit its Stage 1 proposal by 7th December.  This is due to be considered at the Council meeting on 20th December.
Following that, Hubco will tender the works and submit a final price to the Council in approximately July 2013.
The planning application is due to be submitted in approximately March 2013. 	
The council intends to issue New Project Requests for the joint campus primary school in January 2013 and for the new primary school in North Wick in March 2013. 	
The Council’s Asset Management Team will start in 2013 to seek alternative uses, by other parties, for the surplus buildings/land.  If not sold, the council will demolish the existing Primary buildings and pool.  The Council will not demolish the existing library.  Councillor Fernie advised that there is some interest in alternative uses for the library.  The relevant group needs to prepare a business case for the use. 	
Councillor Fernie advised that the Council would not seek to put restrictions on the future uses of the buildings in the disposal process. 	 
2.0
Presentation of Joint Campus Primary School	
Alex Dickson reminded the group of the proposals for the High School and presented the proposed layout of the Primary School. 	
The Primary School has classrooms off a central atrium, similar to the High School design.
The entrance from Seaforth Avenue is to the upper level of the school. 	
Ken Allan advised that there have been several consultation meetings with members of the two Primary School Parent Councils and the two Head Teachers over the brief and design proposals for the Primary School.
 Pat Bowers and Lillian Wark confirmed that the architects had been very responsive to comments on the emerging designs.  The pupils have been consulted on the landscape design.
 Ken Allan advised that the classrooms are 63m2.  In addition, there are internal and external break-out spaces next to all classrooms.  This is larger than the 55m2 classroom suggested by the Scottish Futures Trust.
 RM advised that the Council did not intend to cut costs by using cheap furniture and finishings, as this would not represent long term value for money.
 Bill Fernie asked that stone chips not be used in the external landscaping, as they usually get scattered around.
NOTE 	
Ken Allan advised that Hub will present the designs to parents, pupils and teachers as they develop.  This is in addition to the planning consultation process. 	 	 
3.0
Hubco: opportunities for local businesses	
Mike Felton, Project Director for Northern Hub gave a presentation about construction opportunities for local businesses. 	
Hub North is a partnership between the public and private sectors. Two projects are on site (in Aberdeen) six others, are at the development stage.
 Hub supports the aim of maximising local work on projects.
 Hub has selected Miller Construction as the preferred main contractor, following a price and quality tender process
 Hubco is contractually committed to tender 80% of contracts to local construction businesses.  MF advised that the contract does not define “local” as this will vary between areas, but would like to have discussions on this matter.  Hubco’s intention is to be as local as possible.
 MF clarified that the 80% figure relates to Hubco providing opportunities to tender for local businesses.  The actual tender lists will depend on the response of local companies.  Some concern was expressed about the ability of local companies to provide sufficient people for the project.  MF advised that the selection of materials will take account of availability of local expertise.  It was noted that builders in Caithness often tend to do more than one trade.
 250 small and micro sized enterprises have already registered interest in working for Hubco.
 Companies who work for Hubco will be expected to take on trainees.  MF confirmed that Hubco will also look at providing work experience placements.
 It was suggested that training courses could be run locally to overcome skill gaps, e.g. dry lining.  Also, there is a lot of information available about local skill sets.
 Hubco will arrange a roadshow for local businesses in February.  This will involve Miller construction and contact with local agencies.
HUBCO
 Hubco will ask interested companies to ‘pre-qualify’ and can provide assistance with this process. 	
Tom McIntyre advised that the school is keen to provide local opportunities for developing construction skills.
 MF advised that each part of the construction works will be competitively tendered.
 There will be a financial penalty if the works run late.  RM advised that the council’s PPP schools were delivered on time, with only 2 schools late by a matter of days.
 4.0
Future Stakeholder Group
 RM advised that the design of the new Primary Schools will progress rapidly at the start of 2013.
 The Council would like to have one stakeholder group for all the school projects in Wick.  This would comprise representatives of Parent Councils, community users and elected members.  The first meeting would be held in January.
 It was noted that the High School has 11 feeder primaries. There should be a mechanism for parents from these schools to be consulted.  It was noted that the Head Teachers of the Associated Schools Group have a monthly meeting with the High School Head Teacher.  It was agreed that this forum could be used for communication about the joint campus.
 KA advised that there would be additional meetings about specific matters, e.g. a meeting to discuss the library design could involve all five members of the library user group.
 This proposal was accepted.  The Council will prepare a proposed membership list for this group and circulate for comment.
 RM advised that the stakeholder group would need to develop a communications strategy.  All communication should come from one source.  It was noted that information should be available in one web location.
Brenda Jones advised that Safe Routes to school groups with teacher and parent representatives will be set up shortly.

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Below is the agenda from last night's meeting where presentations were made by Hubco, Millers and Highland council.  

Minutes will be produced and presented at the next meeting in about 2 months time.  Briefly it was stated that the council and Hubco were negotiating the contract and this would be finalised in the Autumn.  

Concerns were express that this appeared to be a delay but Mr Mackenzie said that there had been contingency time built in.  Start to the schools etc would be  early in 2014 but that the hand over date remained the same June 2015.

Millers representative said they would be holding a meet the Suppliers Day in Mackays hotel on 27th March and this would be widely advertised.

Millers are keen to maximise local suppliers and to maintain their corporate responsibility to the local community by ensuring that apprenticeships are increased in the area.  They have had discussion with North highland college to facilitate training course that will be required for those that gain apprenticeships.

School children will be involved in the search for new names for the two primary schools.  Emphasis was place on maintaining separate identity for the new primary within the 3 - 18 campus and that is should not be seen as the primary wing of the High School.

Planning permissions are likely to be sought by the end of April.  There wilbe further public consultations by developers when the detailed plans are available. work is ongoing and gaining pace.

Agenda if meeting on 4th March 2013
Meeting Wick Stakeholder Group*
*Date & time:* Monday 4th March 2013, 7pm
*Venue:* Wick High School 
*Item*
*Description and person to lead*

*1* 
*Welcome from the Chair*

*2* 
*Purpose of the group (RM)*

*3* 
*Progress update (RM)*

*4* 
*Updated design proposals for the Joint** Campus (GMA Ryder) and outline design proposals for new Primary School for the north of Wick (Hubco Architect & Highland Council Architect)*

*5* 
*Proposals for engagement with local supply chain and training (Hubco)*

*6* 
*Proposals for communication plan (Hubco/R**M)*

*7* 
*Process for naming new Primary Schools (RM)*

*8* 
*Next steps and key milestones (Hubco)*

*9* 
*Date of next meeting*

*10* 
*A**ny other competent business*

----------


## Bill Fernie

March 2013 - Newsletter

The Wick Project
The Wick Project includes the Wick Campus (incorporating the ‘South of the River’ Primary School, High School and East Caithness Community Facilities) on the Wick High/Pulteneytown Academy Primary School site, and the new ‘North of the River’ Primary School to be built on the current North Primary School site.
This Newsletter brings everybody up to date with progress.
On the Web
This newsletter and newsletters 1 and 2 issued in June and October last year are available at http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...ingsprogramme/
In addition, presentations used at Stakeholder Meetings for the two new Primary Schools, along with minutes of the new Stakeholder Group, are also included here. Note however, that these are still in development, and are a ‘snapshot’ of the designs to get feedback from Stakeholders.

Reminder - Hub/Council Process
The Council and Hub North Scotland Ltd (HNSL) have a process to follow. Detailed below is this process, with an approximate timeline:
New Project Request (NPR) – starts the process
Stage 1 – HNSL respond to Council accepting that the project can be delivered within Affordability Caps set by the Council. The Scottish Futures Trust (SFT) and then the Council have to assess, and then decide on moving to the next Stage.
Stage 2 – HNSL then develop the design, and negotiate a detailed contract with the Council. Again both the SFT and the Council have to assess the proposal, and agree to sign the contract. This period may take up to 3 months.
Construction – for the Campus, begins in late 2013, for North of the River later (smaller project) with all facilities scheduled to become operational in August 2015.

Where are we now?
Wick High School and Community Facilities have begun the Stage 2 design process, with the Primary Schools’ NPR due for submission to HNSL in April/May 2013.

New Stakeholder Group
A new Stakeholder Group has been formed which covers the whole Wick Project. This has representatives from the five Parent Councils of the schools involved, their Headteachers, High Life Highland, including the Library and Swimming Pool users, local Members, Wick, Sinclair Bay and Tannach and District Community Councils, Officers of the Council and HNSL.

The new group met for the first time on Monday 4th March 2013.
The minute of this meeting is on the web (see opposite), but highlights of this meeting are noted below, along with further information on developments

Progress with Developments
It was confirmed that the Council is committed to developing all the facilities for occupation by August 2015. It was noted that the total expenditure on this project would be in the order of £55M overall.
The New Project Requests for the two new Primary schools will be issued to HNSL by the Council in April / May 2013.
The current proposal for the new North of the River Primary School was shared with the meeting – this is still under development, with consultations between the architects, Staff and the Parent Councils of both existing schools continuing.

Proposals for Engagement with Local Supply Chain
Hub North Scotland Ltd (HNSL)
(http://www.hubnorthscotland.co.uk/) introduced Miller Construction, their construction partner for the project.
Miller Construction gave a presentation on how they intend to engage with local businesses who wish to become involved with the project.
In particular, Miller are organising a “Meet the Buyer” event, on Thursday 27th March, 1330 – 1700 in the MacKay Hotel, Wick – this will be advertised in the local Press and websites. Click on http://www.millerconstruction.co.uk/...ntractors.aspx

Pre Planning Public Consultations
These have provisionally been set up follows:
Wick Campus – Monday 22nd April 2013
Wick North of the River Primary School – Monday 29th April 2013
Please look out for the venue and times in the local Press.
These consultations give the opportunity for members of the public to comment on the current proposals.

----------


## Bill Fernie

*The Wick Project*The Wick Project includes the Wick Campus (incorporating the South of the River Primary School, High School and East Caithness Community Facilities) on the Wick High/Pulteneytown Primary School site, and the new North of the River Primary School to be built on the current North Primary School site.
*The Wick Campus  on the Wick High/Pulneytown Primary Site*
*Wick High School*
General Classrooms - all to a very high standard of ICT provision, and to include all new furnishingsSpecialist facilities for Art & Design, Physical Education (Games Hall, Gymnasium and Dance Studio), Music, Drama, Home Economics, Business and Computer Education, Technology and Science equipped to the most modern standardsSpecialist vocational provision for Practical Craft Skills, Professional cookery and Hair and BeautySpecialist provision for Assisted Support NeedsCollaborative and Cooperative break out space to promote a variety of teaching methodsHall as part of flexible use spaceKitchen, Dining and Café facilitiesOne full sized synthetic Pitch (existing),One large grassed area, with 2 full sized football pitches / 400m running track/rugby pitch.Car and cycle parking, drop off area, and bus bays*East Caithness Community Facilities
*This facility will be managed and operated by High Life Highland (HLH), who will also manage community access to other areas in the schools outwith school hours.
Public LibrarySwimming Pool with Floating floor, and separate Toddler PoolCommunity have access to school areas eg PE Areas, Hall, the Street etc outwith school hours*New Primary School on the Campus, replacing Pultneytown and South Primary Schools*
The new school will consist of:
13 Classrooms, each with built in store and cloakroomExpressive Arts room and storeBreak out Space2 Nursery Rooms, with kitchen, cloakrooms, toilets and storage2 Learning Support RoomsEnhanced Provision Area for children with specific needsGames Hall  2 badminton Court size, with changing and storesOffices  Administration, Head Teacher and Depute, Staff Work BaseMedical Room, Inter Agency Meeting Room, Offices for Childrens Services and Active Schools CoordinatorMulti Use Games Area (MUGA) and grass pitchExternal areas including garden area  for work and play (pupils have been involved in designing this with Councils Landscape Architect).*New Primary School North of the River, replacing North and Hillhead Primary Schools  on the North Primary Site*
This new school will consist of:
14 Classrooms, each with built in store and cloakroom2 Expressive Arts room and storeLibraryBreak out Space2 Nursery Rooms, with kitchen, cloakrooms, toilets and storageA third pre-school room2 Learning Support RoomsEnhanced Provision Area for children with specific needsGames Hall  2 badminton Court size, with changing and storesDining Area with StorageOffices  Administration, Head Teacher and Depute, Staff Work BaseMedical Room and Inter Agency Meeting RoomCommunity Room with storageMulti Use Games Area (MUGA) and grass pitchExternal areas including garden area  for work and play (pupils have been involved in designing this with Councils Landscape Architect).

----------


## Bill Fernie

Links
The plans are held in large Pdf files and may take a while to download depending on your connection speed.
These plans may be subject to changes as the planning process proceeds.

Wick High School and Community Facilities
http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...erJune2012.pdf

Plans for Pultneytown and South new primary school
http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...SoRPrimary.pdf

Plans for Hillhead and North new primary school
http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...NoRPrimary.pdf

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Planning Process begins for new Wick Schools and Community Facilities

*The £50M project for two new Primary Schools, a new High School, and new Community Facilities, incorporating a replacement Library and swimming pool, due for completion for use in August 2015, takes another step forward this month.

The planning process for major works includes a “Pre-Application Consultation” in which the proposals are shared with the public, so that comments at this stage can be considered by the architects before formal Planning Applications are submitted.

For the Wick Campus, incorporating a new Primary School (amalgamating Pulteneytown Academy Primary and South Primary), a replacement High School, and the new East Caithness Community Facilities (replacing the Library and the Swimming Pool), the public exhibition is due to be held in the Assembly Rooms, Wick on Monday 22nd April from 2pm to 6.30pm.


For the new Primary School replacing Hillhead Primary and North Primary on the north of the River, the exhibition is due to be held in the Assembly Rooms, Wick on Monday 29th April from 2pm to 6.30pm.

At both exhibitions, members of the project team will be in attendance to answer any queries. Members of the public are invited to comment on the proposals there and then, or in writing over the following 14 days – full details available at the exhibition.  In addition, the proposed plans will be available after each meeting on the Council’s website on http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...ck+Project.htm

A Council spokesman said:  “People should be aware that no Planning Applications have been submitted at this stage. This is an opportunity for anyone to comment on the current proposals before such applications are made.”

----------


## Bill Fernie

Wick Stakeholder Group
The next meeting of the wick Stakeholder Group will take place on Monday 22nd April 2013 at 7.00pm in Wick High School.

An agenda has been issued and the main points are - 
 *Progress				update (RM and Hubco)*

 *Wick Joint				Campus: updated design proposals (GMA Ryder)*

 *Wick Joint				Campus planning process (GMA Ryder)*

 *New North				of the River Primary School: updated design proposals (THC				Architect)*

 *Update				from meeting with contractors (Hubco)*

 *Communication				plan (RM)*

 *Next steps				and key milestones (Hubco)*

----------


## Dman

Hi Bill, 
The site plan for the Wick High School Campus,(June 2012), is this the latest plan and the most likely plan also could you tell me, if you know, what a "Battered Caithness Wall" is,thankyou.

----------


## Camra

Bill, any idea how the Assembly Rooms presentation and Stakeholder meeting thereafter went. I couldnt attend the preentation myself due to work committments, however i'm interested to know if there was a model to view / photos and if there is any feedback. Was it well attended ?  i understand we have 14 days from 22nd April to comment to Highland Council. Do you have a contact reference ?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Have a look here for updates and the link for comments.  :Grin: 

http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...ck+Project.htm

----------


## PantsMAN

Just had a quick squint at the plans - can't seem to identify the changing rooms for the pool. Unless it is the ones in the adjacent building; surely somebody can find them for me?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Theyre there on the right hand side of the pool. To me it looks like lots of cubicles but Im not good at plans I prefer pictures.

----------


## PantsMAN

> Theyre there on the right hand side of the pool. To me it looks like lots of cubicles but Im not good at plans I prefer pictures.


So they are. I think the semi-open-plan design will be such fun for teaching staff to manage.  A wee label on the plan for the benefit of the daft would have been helpful...

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> So they are. I think the semi-open-plan design will be such fun for teaching staff to manage.  A wee label on the plan for the benefit of the daft would have been helpful...


In schools we visited  to look at designs the semi open design was very popular it was referred to as passive supervision.

----------


## Sgitheanach

lets hope the design of the changing rooms in wick are better than those in portree high as it was discovered after the school opened that you could see in to the female changing area from the carpark

----------


## PantsMAN

> In schools we visited  to look at designs the semi open design was very popular it was referred to as passive supervision.


I wonder what hormonal teenagers will refer to it as?  :Confused:

----------


## Torvaig

> lets hope the design of the changing rooms in wick are better than those in portree high as it was discovered after the school opened that you could see in to the female changing area from the carpark


That's why all these specialists, planners etc., are paid loadsa money; their expertise knows no bounds!

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Plans presented for new Primary School, Wick High and Community Facilities*

Plans for a new schools and community school complex next to the existing Wick High School and Pulteneytown Academy has taken another step forward with the submission of a detailed planning application for the project.

Planned is:-
·         a new Wick High School;  
·         a new primary school to replace Pulteneytown Academy Primary and South Primary; and
·         the East Caithness Community Facility featuring a new swimming pool, fitness suite and library.

The Highland Council is developing the new campus in conjunction with Hub North Scotland Ltd, who will be responsible for the design, construction and maintenance of the facilities. The application has been submitted by Hub North Scotland Ltd. 

Miller Construction are the preferred contractor for the construction of the complex.  It is proposed that work starts before the end of this year with completion by August 2015.  The project is being funded by The Highland Council and the Scottish Government as part of the Scotlands Schools for the Future programme.

Plans for a new primary school serving the north of Wick will proceed separately, but with the same completion date of August 2015.
It is proposed to build a new North of the River Primary School , combining North and Hillhead primary schools, within the grounds of the existing North Primary School.   This project will also be delivered by the Hub North Scotland Ltd, with Miller Construction as the preferred contractor.

The total value of the all the Wick projects is £53 million.

Councillor Alasdair Christie, Chairman, Adult and Childrens Services Committee, said: I am absolutely delighted that we are maintaining momentum with this hugely important project for East Caithness with the submission of the detailed planning application for the Wick High School site.  These are exciting times for the people of Wick and surrounding communities.

Councillor Gail Ross, the Councils Caithness Civic Leader, said:  Hugely excited at this new milestone in the preparation for the new community campus. This, along with the artists impression, floor plans etc are actual tangible things that make it feel real. We've been talking about it for so long, its great to see this important step."

Councillor Deirdre Mackay, Leader of the Councils Caithness and Sutherland Area Committee, said: This level of investment has been long overdue in Wick and it is hugely uplifting to see this major programme move steadily forward. Processes by their nature take time but it great to see this take shape and become a reality.

Angus Macfarlane, Chief Executive for hub North Scotland Ltd, added: We are delighted to be involved in such a significant project which will undoubtedly enhance the lives of not only pupils but the local community as a whole.

See the full planning application at - 
http://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/appli...=MODWLTIH7R000

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Date &time:*    17th June 2013
*Venue:*             Wick High School
*Contracttitle:*    Wick High School
*ContractNo:*    3511443A/NMW
*Purpose:*         Wick StakeholderGroup


 *Attendees:*
            Ron Mackenzie
            The Highland Council


            Bill Fernie
            Elected member


            Mike Felton
            Hub North Scotland


            Lilian Wark
            Pulteneytown Academy


            Ewen Pearson
            Hillhead Primary School Parent            Council


            Pat Bowers
            South Primary School


            Gordon Murray
            GMA Ryder Architects


            Tom McIntyre
            Wick High School


            Sheona Henderson
            Wick High School


            Catherine Patterson
            Tannach & District Community            Council


            Graeme Ross
            Highlife Highland


            Gail Ross (Chair)
            The Highland Council


            Sindy Rudhall
            Pulteneytown            Academy & Wick High
            School Parent Councils


            Ruan Peat
            Highlife Highland


            Brenda Jones
            Parsons Brinckerhoff


            Linda Shearer
            Hub North Scotland


            Eric Baijal
            South Primary Parent Council


            Elena Koponen-Baikie
            Wick High School / Pulteneytown            Academy


            Heather Sharkey
            Miller Construction


            Allan Farquhar
            Royal Burgh of Wick Community            Council


            John Wiley
            Library Stakeholder Group


            Iain Maciver
            North Primary School





 *Apologies*
            Alison Forrest
            Highlife Highland (Libraries)


            Garry            Macleod


            Willie Mackay
            Highlife            Highland (Active Schools             
            Co-ordinator)
            Elected member


            Ken Allan
            The Highland Council


            Carole Begg
            Hillhead Primary School


            Matt Haggerty
            GMA Ryder Architects


            Philip Shannon
            The Highland Council

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Item*


1
*Introductions*


Everyone introduced themselves.

*2*
*Progress update*

2.1
Update on Joint Campus design


GM advised that the planning application has been submitted. GM went over the site plan and landscape plan. The Architects are working on the Listed Building Consent application. GM showed the floor plans and elevations. The detailed design of the elevations and interior is progressing. 


PB advised that the Safe Routes to School group is keen to emphasize that pupils should use the entrance that is closest to their home.


EB asked about the roof structure for the teaching wings. GM advised that the design is still being refined, but the roof structure will be designed to allow daylight into the centre of the teaching wings and natural ventilation.



GM advised that the design of the interiors is being progressed. The general configuration of the building will remain as it is.


LW asked whether there would be another opportunity to review the Room Data Sheets. BJ advised that the schools will be able to review the room layouts. EB expressed concern that the Head Teachers had not seen final versions of the Room Data Sheets. Ken Allan to contact LW to discuss.

BF asked how rainwater would be shed from the centre of the roofs. GM and MF advised that this is being looked at, with a view to designing out risks of water penetration.

GM advised that the design team is now looking at the detail of the interiors.

BF asked about rainwater run-off from the surface. BJ advised that the development will not increase the rate of flow of rainwater into the drainage system. There will be permeable paving to the car park spaces and an attenuation tank to reduce the flow. A flood risk analysis has also been done.

BJ advised that the project does not include for grey water recycling as this is expensive in both capital and maintenance costs. Water butts will be provided for gardening use as a teaching aid.

2.2
Next steps and key milestones for the Joint campus
MF gave an update on key dates. 80% of the works will be tendered competitively. Hubco is progressing the selection of a Facilities Management contractor in consultation with the Council. 

Another key activity is to appoint a funder, who will provide finance for the proportion of the project being financed by the Scottish Government on a revenue funding basis.


An enabling works phase is planned to start in October; this will allow the main works to start in January 2014. 


TM asked for clarification of the completion date (summer 2014). MF advised that the detail of this is still being developed. TM advised that moving in July/August will be quite disruptive to teaching. RM advised that the Council will set up a Transition Group to manage the move process and develop a detailed plan.

RP advised that the library and pool are heavily used in the summer. RM advised that Highlife Highland Will be involved in the Transition Group.

LW asked about temporary play facilities during the demolition of the Pulteneytown Academy Primary School. BJ advised that a phasing plan will be developed in more detail by Miller Construction.

AF asked which software programme Hubco uses. MF advised that the software produces a Gantt chart

RM advised that the overall capital cost of the Wick Schools project is approximately £53m.

AM asked how long people had to make representations about the planning application. 
POST MEETING NOTE: The planning application will be advertised in the local press week commencing 24th June. People will then have 21 days to make representations to the Planning Dept.

*3*
*Update on engagement with local contractors*
HS advised that Miller Construction is now in the process of dividing up the project into work packages (e.g. roofing, mechanical & electrical). Some of these packages have design elements.

MC has collected details of the local companies who attended the Meet the Buyer day and entered these onto its database. 

The majority of the work packages are likely to be let to companies who are already on Miller’s supply chain. The role for local companies is likely to be in working for these companies. Millers will pass on details of interested local companies to these sub-contractors.




*4*
*Communication matters*
RM presented a draft communication matrix. The Council proposes to issue a newsletter every two months to capture updates from the whole project. This will include issues raised at Parent Council meetings, the Project Board and stakeholder meetings.

The Council will put information on its website to show the detailed design as it develops, in particular where there is any change to the design. The Council website will hold all the project newsletters.

Weblink to project site is on the Highland Council website:
http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...ck+Project.htm

RM advised that hard copies of the newsletter will be available in public places.

HS advised that Miller Construction will issue monthly newsletters during the construction period. These will be available on the Council website.

The project programme will be on the Council website once it has been finalised.

There was a request for the Wick project site be made more prominent on the Council website. There will also be a link project site on the High School website.

There was a discussion as to whether the press should be invited to this meeting. RM advised that project newsletters will be issued to the press; press releases will be issued at key milestones. The HS Rector will also give updates in his monthly article in the John O’Groat.

*5*
*Naming process for the new schools*
RM outlined the proposed process (copy attached to minutes). He asked for suggestions as to how the short list of names should be selected. LW, TM and PB recommended that pupils be given a strong voice in the process. 

It was agreed that anyone within the community could make suggestions. Each school would take responsibility for drawing up a short list and selecting the preferred name. The Area Committee would be responsible for final approval of the name.

The Head Teachers agreed to prepare a paper setting out the details of the process.

HS suggested that pupils studying graphic communication could be involved in the design of logos for the new school names. Also, consideration to be given to High School pupils mentoring primary school pupils in the selection process. TM to review.

*6*
*Disposal strategy for buildings to be vacated*
RM presented a schedule showing pre-disposal actions. Title checks have been done for four out of the five properties. Schedule to be published on website and updated regularly. RM advised that                marketing of these buildings will begin shortly.




*7*
*North of the river Primary School*
BJ gave an update on feedback from the pre-planning application process. Generally people were happy with the proposals for the school but had concerns about traffic routes. These will be addressed through the Safe Routes to School group and in consultation with the Council’s Roads team.




*7*
*Any other business*

7.1
Construction progress


BF asked whether the site hoarding would accommodate viewing panels so people could see progress. HS advised that Miller often put in viewing panels in the hoarding so that people can see in. Miller will look at the layout of the site and evaluate how this can best be accommodated. A webcam can also be considered.

HS advised that Miller will do safety talks in the adjoining schools to inform pupils about site safety and the importance of not going into the site.

PB advised that a webcam from an existing building would be a good idea. HS to discuss with TM closer to the site start date.




7.2
Project budget
AF asked for an update on the project budget and use of risk contingency. To be provided at next meeting.

7.3
Public feedback from the Joint Campus pre-application


Elena asked whether there had been any concerns raised at the Joint Campus pre-application public consultation meeting. GM advised that the feedback was generally very positive.

*9*
*Date of next meeting*


Monday 16th September, 7pm

----------


## Bill Fernie

Planning permisson welcomed.......
http://community.caithness.org/article.php?id=4079

----------


## Skerries

It's great to see all this information about the school but what a disappointment to see the pool.

Another unimaginative standard rectangular pool and rectangular toddler pool.

How is that Invergordon has such a lovely, imaginative curved pool with water features and a flume, and we are getting a repeat of the boring design of pools that already exist in Wick and Thurso?

Hasn't it occurred to anyone involved in the design that you can still do lengths in curved pools like the one in Invergordon?

Any water features in this one?

A flume?

Any points of interest?  :: 

Missed opportunity?

----------


## Bill Fernie

Wick schools project update - 17 September 2013

The Wick Schools Stakeholders Group has been advised that the new £39 million Community Campus building will be handed over to The Highland Council in February 2016, with the campus opening from Easter 2016. The planned handover date had been summer 2015.

However, the new £14 million new Primary School north of the river remains on course to be handed over to the Council in June 2015. The new school will open in August 2015 as originally planned.

The revised date for the new secondary school was agreed with representatives with Hub North Scotland Limited and Miller Construction UK in Inverness late last week. The revised handover date will ensure that high quality facilities will be delivered.

The reasons for the programme slipping behind schedule were explained to the Group and were attributable to the following factors:

·       Achieving a design that meets the authority's requirements in relation to natural ventilation and lighting which will result in the optimal learning and teaching environment within a very challenging project budget - planning approval was granted in mid- August which represented significant progress. Detailed design work is on-going, particularly in relation to the roof area;

·       A complicated contract structure which involves significant legal and financial specialist input and which relies heavily on external funders.  There will be significant due diligence carried out by the funder's advisers in advance of contract closure. There have also been extensive discussions with specialist advisers and the Scottish Futures Trust to arrive at a contract configuration that meets all relevant accounting and legal requirements;

·       Ensuring that during the tendering of over 60 work packages local suppliers will be provided with every opportunity to bid for work across the community campus and north of the river projects. Local Members have consistently emphasised the importance of local contractors being provided with every opportunity to bid for work packages.
The Council, having considered all factors, decided that a handover date in February 2016 represents the best outcome for the school communities.

Councillor Gail Ross, the Chair of the Stakeholders Group, said: "It's well known that big build projects like this often encounter delays for one reason or another but that doesn't make this any less disappointing. It's worth pointing out that an Easter 2016 opening does give more leeway for teachers to get the classrooms ready and leaves the final term for more fun integration for the kids, instead of having to focus entirely on the curriculum.

I am satisfied that this new entry date will not cause interruption to the children's learning- that's what we need to focus on. We need to make sure we deliver a top quality school, not a rushed job with potential cut corners. The council will continue to work closely with Hub North and Miller Construction to ensure there are no further delays and that we deliver the building that our community expects."

Angus Macfarlane, Chief Executive of Hub North Scotland said:  " A number of factors have combined to bring the revised schedule, however, hub North Scotland believes the schedule is now realistic and achievable and we look forward to delivering this much-needed Community Campus to the Wick area through our continued close partnership with The Highland Council."

----------


## DunnetKnowe

> TM asked for clarification of the completion date (summer 2014).


 


> The Wick Schools Stakeholders Group has been advised that the new £39 million Community Campus building will be handed over to The Highland Council in February 2016, with the campus opening from Easter 2016. The planned handover date had been summer 2015.


Summer 2014 ?Summer 2015 ?Easter 2016 ?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I reckon summer 2016 .........and there's not even a spade in the ground yet.....

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> I reckon summer 2016 .........and there's not even a spade in the ground yet.....


Is the new high school to be built by Tesco?  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Is the new high school to be built by Tesco?


LOL No and nor is it being built by the same company that built my house.....five years on and we are moving out for four months for repairs to be carried out...... :Frown:

----------


## pat

Three Irish firms got together and quoted for 6 schools in Outer Hebrides - they won contract and completed by dates, some earlier I understand.  
There have been a few teething problems - understand mainly with windows and roofs leaking.
Went up as quick as a tescos building but will wait to see if it stands the test of time - observed pouring concrete foundations (clearly visible from Council offices next door) when it was the hardest frosts and ice for many years!

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> LOL No and nor is it being built by the same company that built my house.....five years on and we are moving out for four months for repairs to be carried out......


Let's hope the repair team don't turn up on horseback wearing stetsons!

There's a difference between teething problems in schools and having to move out of your house for four months while repairs are done!

----------


## Camra

Only two people took the trouble of commenting on the plans submitted for planning.

----------


## Bill Fernie

From the Adult and Children Services Committee - 13 November 2013

Wick High School and Primary Schools 

The revised programme to construct the building to replace the existing Wick 
High School, Pulteneytown Academy Primary School, South Primary School, 
Wick Carnegie Public Library and Wick Swimming Pool, which will be known as 
the Wick Community Campus, has been formally agreed with Hub North 
Scotland Limited (HNSL) and Miller Construction UK (MCUK). 

The key milestone dates are as follows: 

• Stage 2 submission – 10/01/14 
• Financial close and contract agreement - 07/02/14 
• Construction start on site – 31/03/14 
• Practical completion – 29/01/16 
• Handover period – February to April 2016 
• Completion of external works – August 2016 

The construction work packages are currently being tendered in accordance with 
the requirements of the Territory Partner Agreement (TPA) which includes a 
significant proportion of the contracts being made available to local contractors. 

The replacement school for Hillhead Primary School and North Primary School 
remains on programme to open in August 2015. The Stage 1 submission has 
been received and the Council’s project team and specialist advisers are 
considering the detail. It is proposed that, subject to the Stage 1 submission 
being within the Affordability Cap approved at the New Project Request stage 
(when adjusted for indexation), approval to allow the project to progress to Stage 
2 is delegated to the Directors of Education, Culture and Sport and Finance and 
the Interim Director of Housing and Property Services. This approach will ensure 
that there are no delays to the programme as a result of waiting for the 
appropriate Committee approval for the Stage 1 submission. The evaluation of 
the Stage 1 submission should be completed by mid-November 2013. The key 
programme dates are as follows: 

• Enabling works commence – 20/01/14 
• Contract award - 17/03/14 
• Construction starts – 14/04/14 
• School handover – 12/06/15 
• Completion of all external works – 26/02/16

----------


## Bill Fernie

Planning go ahead for new Wick North Primary School
http://www.caithness-business.co.uk/article.php?id=4639

----------


## Camra

http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...+and+Plans.htm

----------


## Bill Fernie

February 2014 Stakeholders Newsletter for latest updates at http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...ewsletter6.pdf

----------


## Skerries

Where can you see a detailed design and visualisation of the swimming pool?

----------


## Bill Fernie

The Wick Project 
Newsletter 7 – April 2014

The Wick Schools Project
The Wick Schools Project includes the Wick Campus (incorporating the ‘South of the River’ Primary School, High School and East Caithness Community Facilities) on the Wick High/Pulteneytown Academy Primary School site, and the new ‘North of the River’ Primary School to be built on the current North Primary School site.

This Newsletter brings everybody up to date with progress on the whole project in Wick.

On the Web
This newsletter, together with newsletters 1 to 6, minutes of Stakeholder Meetings, together with plans of the new facilities are available at http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...ck+Project.htm

The Wick Campus
Newsletter 6 had dates for Stage 2 submission, and Financial Close in March 2014.
These have not yet happened, mainly due to significant work required by Hub/Miller Construction to clarify the submitted tenders.
Hub have indicated that tender costs will be shared with the Council early this month, with the Stage 2 submission following discussions between Hub and Council.

To ensure that the projected Handover Date (before Easter 2016) is maintained, the Council and Hub have already engaged in discussions regarding Early Works Contracts to allow work to start on site. (This process has already been used on the new Primary School site in the North of the River).
These contracts would include site set up, and ground works to level the site ready for building, and would last up to 8 to 10 weeks.

Project Dates
• Handover Date – before Easter 2016
• Move in period – before and during Easter 2016
• Completion of external works – August 2016

Wick North of the River Primary SchoolProgress
An Enabling Works package started in February as planned. This package consisted of site set up, a new temporary playground, hoarding and drain diversion works.

The old janitor’s house, and the wooden building adjacent is being used by Hub/Millers as site offices, and are currently being renovated.
The new temporary playground below is now complete, and pupils are now using it. (The weather looks good too!)
Photo in the Pdf version at http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...ewsletter7.pdf

Hoarding separating the construction site from the North Primary School is almost complete.
The drain diversion works are due to take place over the Easter holidays.


A further Enabling Works contract for groundworks is currently being discussed between Hub and the Council.

Project Dates
• School handover – 10/07/15
• Completion of all external works – 26/02/16

Safer Routes to School
ECS and TECS have met to discuss the proposals, and the outcome of these discussions will be provided at the next Stakeholder Meeting.

Stakeholder Meeting
The next Stakeholder Meeting takes place on Monday 19th May at 7pm in Wick High School.

----------


## Bill Fernie

> Where can you see a detailed design and visualisation of the swimming pool?


All the drawings and plans tha tare currently available can be found at http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...+and+Plans.htm

I am not aware that detailed drawings of the swimming pool have been released online as yet.

----------


## mi16

> All the drawings and plans tha tare currently available can be found at http://www.highland.gov.uk/learningh...+and+Plans.htm
> 
> .


No they cant

----------


## Bill Fernie

The Highland Council launched their new web site a few days ago so it is possible they have moved the sections to new URL's.  I will have to research that to find them when I have time.

----------


## Bill Fernie

The new page for the North of the river school is at http://www.highland.gov.uk/info/893/...gs_programme/6

The new page for the Wick schools campus is at http://www.highland.gov.uk/info/893/...gs_programme/5

A link to the plans etc is on those pages.

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Names announced for* *new Wick primary schools*

The names for two new primary schools being built under Highland Council’s modern school buildings programme were announced today in Wick by Caithness Civic Leader, Councillor Gail Ross.

*Newton Park Primary School* – is the new name for the new Highland Council primary school on the Wick joint campus, replacing Pulteneytown and South primary schools.

*Noss Primary School* was also announced today as the name of the new North of the River Primary School in Wick which will replace North and Hillhead Primary Schools.

Pupils, teachers, support staff and parents from South School and Pulteneytown Academy Primary joined Caithness Civic Leader, Councillor Gail Ross as she declared the name of Newton Park Primary School.

Around 80 primary 1 - 7 pupils walked from South School along the recommended route to the site of the new school at the rear of Pulteneytown Academy Primary to join the 254 Academy primary and nursery pupils to hear Councillor Ross declare the new school name. The school name was voted as the most popular choice in a ballot held from 30 May to 6 June. Ballot papers were counted on 9 June.

At the new joint campus site Councillor Ross said: “I am delighted to announce the results of the ballot and the new school name as Newton Park Primary School.

Councillor Ross today also declared the name of the new school north of the River Wick she said: “I am also pleased to announce the name of the new school which will combine North and Hillhead Primaries as *Noss Primary School.*

She said: “With shared identities for our two new schools we can now look forward to seeing the plans for our modern education in Wick become reality.”

----------


## Bill Fernie

*The Wick Project* 
*Newsletter 8 – July 2014 

*The Wick Schools Project 
The Wick Schools Project includes the Wick Campus (incorporating the Newton Park Primary School, High School and East Caithness Community Facilities) on the Wick High/Pulteneytown Academy Primary School site, and the new Noss Primary School to be built on the current North Primary School site. 
Please note the recently announced names of the new Primary schools. 

On the Web 
NOTE - the Council’s website has been revised, so the previous link is no longer available. The new link is http://www.highland.gov.uk/info/893/...ings_programme . A menu on the left hand side of this page allows you to select which project you require. 

The Wick Campus 
It was reported in the last Newsletter that Hubco were due to provide the results of the Tender Exercise to Council in April. The result of this exercise showed that costs were significantly above what was expected. The increased costs are due to the market being ‘buoyant’, and transport, accommodation and subsistence, due to Wick’s location. 

During May and June, the Council, Hubco and Millers, and the Scottish Futures Trust (SFT) have been in discussion on a resolution to this issue. 

A report was submitted to The Highland Council on Thursday 26th June outlining a solution - namely that additional funding would be applied to the Wick Campus project from two sources – for the High School/Swimming Pool - the Scottish Government/SFT would provide an additional 12% funding, with the Council providing an additional sum 
to reflect the increased costs indicated above. 

In addition, approval was sought to enter an Early Works contract with Hub, so that work can begin during the school holidays before the main contract and Financial Close is completed. 

The Council approved the report unanimously. 

There is still much negotiation to be completed, but we are now in a much better position to get to contract close. 

Project Date 
The Campus opening date remains the start of session 2016. 

Noss Primary School 

Progress 
An Early Works package was signed between the Council and Hubco in April. The contractors have started the new build, taking over the playing fields, stripping the site, and setting out the foundations.   See photos at http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...y=106&start=48

Work is progressing well. 

The same issues regarding tender costs in the Campus also applied to this contract. The report to Council also requested additional funding by the Council to address these issues. This was again was approved unanimously. 

The main contract between Council and Hubco is due to be signed by 4th July 2014. 

Work on the new school will therefore continue without a break. 

Project Dates 

Due to the tender issues, the handover date for the new school has been delayed by 2 weeks to 24th July 2015. This will allow the Council to complete the set 
up for the new school by 17th August, when Staff are due to return from the summer holidays. 

Stakeholder Meeting 
The next Stakeholder Meeting takes place on Monday 25th  August at 7pm in Wick High School.

----------


## Keyser_soze

A couple of quick questions , theres a gymnasium being built , will this be open to the general public ? will the highland council actually supply machinery that actually works ? unlike the current gym in lower pulteneytown where we the users are consistently fobbed off by those in power.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Nicola Sturgeon at the new Wick High turf cutting http://www.caithness-business.co.uk/article.php?id=5131

----------


## Bill Fernie

> A couple of quick questions , theres a gymnasium being built , will this be open to the general public ? will the highland council actually supply machinery that actually works ? unlike the current gym in lower pulteneytown where we the users are consistently fobbed off by those in power.


Have you contacted High Life Highland who run the facilities now under a contract from the council - http://highlifehighland.com/
If so what response did you get.  This was brought up at the schools Stakeholder group and I understood it was being looked at as all the equipment is on a lease arrangement and should be fixed under the leasing arrangements.  Did this happen?  Are there still problems?  If so let me know what the problems are currently for you by email me at bill.fernie.cllr@highland.gov.uk

----------


## Bill Fernie

Stakeholder Group minutes can be found at http://www.highland.gov.uk/downloads..._group_minutes

----------


## Bill Fernie

Financial close for Wick Campus puts project full steam ahead

See http://caithness-business.co.uk/article.php?id=5584

Progress Photo Gallery  - http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...y=107&start=24

----------


## Bill Fernie

The latest Stakeholder minutes for October 2015 are now available at http://www.highland.gov.uk/downloads/download/89/new_schools_proposed_for_wick-stakeholder_group_minutes

Also there the latest actions notes.

Photo of the site can be seen at http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...ry=107&start=0

A link to the photos can be found on the main Caithness.org front page in the left hand column.

----------


## Bill Fernie

The next stakeholders meeting has been changed from Monday 2nd, to Monday 23rd February 2015 due to availability of project team members.

----------


## Keyser_soze

Hi Bill, Yes I contacted those in power, mr Durrand & his superior  ., The gym was supplied with brand new equipment after that rant so I  have to say thank you to the highland council on that point.

But  back to the original point, theres a new state of the art school being  built, the gym equipment will be good as well BUT theres still not going  to be a sauna !!?? Why ?? if wee p[laces like Golspie can have a  jaccuzi , steam room & sauna , why the heck cant Wick ?? The  population is 4 times that of Golspie  so WHY ??

Why do we have  to go 20 miles to get A  a steam room or B a sauna ?? this is 2015 &  this is the chance to put things right, instead of treating Wickers  like 4th class citizens, we need to get these modern day comodoties in  our town

----------


## Camra

> Hi Bill, Yes I contacted those in power, mr Durrand & his superior  ., The gym was supplied with brand new equipment after that rant so I  have to say thank you to the highland council on that point.
> 
> But  back to the original point, theres a new state of the art school being  built, the gym equipment will be good as well BUT theres still not going  to be a sauna !!?? Why ?? if wee p[laces like Golspie can have a  jaccuzi , steam room & sauna , why the heck cant Wick ?? The  population is 4 times that of Golspie  so WHY ??
> 
> Why do we have  to go 20 miles to get A  a steam room or B a sauna ?? this is 2015 &  this is the chance to put things right, instead of treating Wickers  like 4th class citizens, we need to get these modern day comodoties in  our town


Assume you presented your expectations at all the public consulation and planning stages KS   cant find anything on the HC planning website of such.

----------


## Keyser_soze

Excuse me ? A brand new gym with out a sauna ? that would get you laughed out of anywhere else`s public consultations.

No , I wasnt at any public consultation , I had no idea these meetings were taking place, sorry but is that a crime ?

----------


## Bill Fernie

Stakeholder Group minutes for February 2015 now available at 
http://www.highland.gov.uk/downloads..._february_2015

Also an Action Tracker to be updated from time to time - 
http://www.highland.gov.uk/downloads/file/12760/wick_stakeholder_group_actions_tracker_march_2015

Photos from 3 March 2015 at
http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...y=107&start=72

----------


## Bill Fernie

Latest photos of Wick High at http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...=107&start=108

----------


## bullielove

Does anyone have any advice on what we can do about the loss of the school bus Staxigoe / Papigoe pupils?  It is shameful that it is deemed acceptable for the kids to have to walk over two miles in all weathers to get to school.  When choosing where to live, transport to school was a considered factor in the decision making.  Now there is no option for our local children

----------


## Bill Fernie

Stagecoach have agreed to reinstate the bus service for school pupils from Staxigoe.

----------


## Camra

Forthcoming Feb  2nd 2016 Stakeholder meeting.  If anyone has any issues to raise with regard to Noss Primary or the Community Campus please PM me or submit to the Wick Community Council website or FACEBOOK page.

Thank you

----------


## Camra

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp...-been-learned/

----------


## muffin

Does anyone know if the new swimming pool will have a ramp actually in the swimming pool for disabled access please?

----------


## onespace

> Here is the latest newsletter on the project confirming build to start in Autumn next year with completion by summer 2015.


Yesterday's headline:

"Wick Campus Delay Until 2017"

What's the reasons now ?

----------


## Shaggy

> Yesterday's headline:
> 
> "Wick Campus Delay Until 2017"
> 
> What's the reasons now ?


Well apart from rumours of it being made on the cheap and with the resulting structural failure issues due to the cost cutting, these issues aside, it's a contractual secret apparently so sounds like they are trying to botch over any problems and do a runner before everyone who already knows, finds out.....They obviously don't realise this is Wick at its best, everyone knows everything about everything and everyone else before they do

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Well apart from rumours of it being made on the cheap and with the resulting structural failure issues due to the cost cutting, these issues aside, it's a contractual secret apparently so sounds like they are trying to botch over any problems and do a runner before everyone who already knows, finds out.....They obviously don't realise this is Wick at its best, everyone knows everything about everything and everyone else before they do


This being Wick its also a case of the rumours may not be true  ::  Ive seen someone supposedly dead walk pass me in the street. ::

----------


## onespace

That it's years late isn't a rumour, that's a stark fact you can see by walking past it. It's amazing how companies like Morrisons can build a building for a commercial customer on time and on budget (or suffer the penalties) but as soon as they get a public sector job you'd think it was the first time human kind had set stone upon stone. They know full well they can bid cheap to get the work (and having a few connections helps to!) then milk the public purse for all that it can because the Council representatives they report to are feckless and toothless. They must have some fun running rings around the Council Contracts people - getting a clause which says that they can't publicise the reasons for delay is a bobby dazzler. A tenner says it closes for repairs within 6 months of opening.....whenever that'll be.

----------


## transit

Well if it closes am sure they will fix it do not worry about it or take a hernia over it calm down could be worse we could have no schools at all jeez lift Urr lip up

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Things are really starting to take shape in the New School now. For up to date photos and information on the school go see for yourself

https://wickhighschool.org/

----------


## onespace

> Things are really starting to take shape in the New School now.


I would certainly hope so. After being 3 years late, and counting, we'd expect a bit more than 'shape'. 

I also hear of some parents looking to apply for their bairns to go to Thurso High next year on the assumption/expectation of endless disruption to this new one once the doors finally open (or jam shut).

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Given that in its current state the new high school is a damn sight better than what the kids are currently being taught in I welcome the new High School when it opens. I accept there's been delays and problems however lets keep things positive having had a walk around the building there are some excellent rooms already finished the staff and the kids cant wait to get moved. As for kids parents applying for Thurso High I heard there were tartan pigs flying around Caithness but then thats just a little story I made up for this keyboard as I would believe yours is also.  ::

----------


## onespace

> there's been delays and problems


You don't say! 

It's a school (very simple building, the type of which is built on a regular basis and have been for decades) on a piece of greenfield land (so no nasty surprises). 

So why more than 3 years late ?  We're not allowed to know because the feckless councillors trying to manage this are made a fool out of by cleverer contractors out to make a buck from public money. 

We'll no doubt get the usual "we will learn lessons from this" tripe trotted out, as the fundamental lesson is never learned.....which is don't let inexperienced incompetent councillors anywhere near things they know nothing about. 

Would you let bill fernie manage your house extension? No. So why let them near something of this nature ?  They are supposed to be there to represent the people and protect them from this sort of farce, not be part of the cause of the problem. 

And as for the Thurso High story, that came from a discussion while I was getting my tickets for the dance returned. 

You may be happy living in a blunder land but others expect professionalism.

----------


## Camra

Hi, no ramp for disabled access, however there will be steps   and a hoist specifically for disabled persons  in addition to a ladder  at the shallow end

----------


## Camra

I understand a steam room and sauna are included in the design.

----------


## PantsMAN

> Things are really starting to take shape - see  https://wickhighschool.org/



Can't help but notice that some of the captions for the August 2015 photos state " *Our new school takes shape*".

It's not really satisfactory progress no matter how folk spin it.  And the delays etc. can't all be laid at Councillors feet, HC employees who have responsibility for this project must be held accountable.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I agree its not satisfactory. None of the shall we say the cock ups for want of a better word are satisfactory. None of the delays, the mistakes, the lack of consultation, the list is endless is satisfactory. Some of the decision making can be questioned and the complete lack of information as to why the school is not yet open and what were the reasons is wholly unsatisfactory however.... As some will see IM trying to stay positive. Im trying to look on the bright side WHY because at the end of the day the children and the staff are still getting a new school with much better facilities much better equipment and in no way even as it stands at present is it anywhere near the dilapidated state the old school is now in. 
There's a long list of who should take responsibility for this monumental goof of a project but they wont. Most of them are teflon coated and absolutely nothing is going to stick to them I aint no psychic but that's a given from this and other projects which have gone before. From the Scottish government right down to there are lessons to be learned from this however we always seem to hear that phrase lessons will be learned and they never are.
The phrase couldn't organise a pee up in a brewery often comes to mind however its nowhere near as bad as that .....yet.
Having spoken to staff they are on the whole pleased with the facilities. They are happy with the level of equipment being delivered and at the end of the day they are the main users of this building not all of us sitting on the sidelines.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> You don't say! 
> 
> And as for the Thurso High story, that came from a discussion while I was getting my tickets for the dance returned.


Really. Im intrigued on this one.

----------


## Recycle it

It's a HERE WE GO AGAIN with another council contract ,as in the past we will do in the future, isn't it about  time that someone (or more) are held to account . Time after time we see the org FULL for the lies spouted by the folk that have put themselves on pedestals ,reaped the rewards and delivered nothing or even less an nothing . Failure should lead to the job center as it does in the real world.

----------


## onespace

Then don't vote for these wasters. Or at least you ensure you vote for someone else. The only reason these people stand for these positions is because they can't do anything else. No-one else will touch them. And anyone with any real capabilities is too busy earning an honest living to get involved.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Then don't vote for these wasters. Or at least you ensure you vote for someone else. The only reason these people stand for these positions is because they can't do anything else. No-one else will touch them. And anyone with any real capabilities is too busy earning an honest living to get involved.


I think that is quite a sweeping statement. 

So if everyone is too busy earning a decent living then who will be there in Highland Council for the local community. Accepted there are differing standards of commitment and service from our Councillors and anyone who knows me knows I don't shrink from challenging them however they have at least put themselves out there for the position. I don't see a lot of the keyboard warriors throwing their hats in the ring come election time. True if you don't agree with how they have or have not performed vote them out but who on earth will you put in according to what you have just said only folk who can do nothing else stand for these positions not exactly an encouraging statement for fresh blood.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> And as for the Thurso High story, that came from a discussion while I was getting my tickets for the dance returned. 
> 
> .


I meant to ask was it a case of not only were they handing you back your ticket saying sorry the dance cant go ahead they were telling you that folk were telling them they are looking at putting their kids to Thurso ?

----------


## onespace

> So if everyone is too busy earning a decent living then who will be there in Highland Council for the local community


Councillors aren't looking out for the community as it is - if they were, we wouldn't have this (and so many more) farce. So better not to have them at all. Some of the current wasters were involved in the Pultney heating system - didn't see anyone learn a lesson from that.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Having just finished working with one Councillor in particular on something I have to beg to differ with you on this one. Endless emails, telephone calls and debates I can assure you they worked their socks of to highlight a cut that was being proposed by Highland Council for some extremely vulnerable members of our Community. Can I also add that some of the current Councillors were NOT involved in the Pulteney Heating system.

----------


## onespace

Only because it allowed them to get some press coverage and antagonise a political opponent.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Only because it allowed them to get some press coverage and antagonise a political opponent.


Here have this     ::  
You obviously just want to stir things up. The school the kids going to another school and that last comment is pure tripe you truly haven't got a Scoobie. Your just taking out your spoon stirring up and winding up, crack on. Keep making it up as you type.

----------


## Camra

For those of you who expressed concern as to availability of the new Campus Pool, the timetable will be as existing ( with minor tweaking i'm sure ) once handed over to Highland Council. 

https://www.highlifehighland.com/wic...s-holidays.pdf

regards

----------


## The Horseman

I have been following some of these threads , and the issue of 'price over runs and delays' on buildings, is the same wherever you go.
We can all have our own thoughts on how our Councillors perform, some good, some not so good...One cannot slag them all for doing what they do.
First there is a learning curve, and then they must make decisions with the tools they are given.
Yes, more expertise would be great but most positions don't pay that well, thus one either has to have a part time person or someone who perhaps does not have much experience.
Usually we get what we pay for.  And mistakes are made...........that is how it is.......
Perhaps contractors should be penalized for cost over runs or late completion (which occurs in some areas and Countries), but with the inclement weather in place like the North of Scotland would that be reasonable?...
I guess all one can do is learn from the past.....altho' it does seem to be consistent with you.....

----------


## Camra

Wick High School & Community Campus was handed over to Highland Council last week. snagging and defect rectification are ongoing. Safe Routes To Schools 20mph limits have been advertised in John O Groat Journal for comments/ objections. Contact Wick Service Point. Stakeholder meeting for the Noss and Community Facility is next week. Any queries or concerns please PM me

----------


## Bill Fernie

*Your Chance To See Round The New Wick High School*

Wick High School are hosting an Open event for Public and Parents on *Saturday 20th May from 10 am until 1 pm*. 
Everyone will be most welcome to come and look round the New School.

----------


## Camra

Anyone with issues on the  new State of the Art Facilities facilities now that its been open a couple of months please contact me and we'll bring them to the attention of the Project Team & appropriate Stakeholders

regards

----------


## Bill Fernie

Now the school has opened we will shortly unstick the thread.

Here are links to the photos
Construction - http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...ry=107&start=0

Inside the new Wick High http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wick/p...hp?gallery=111

----------

